# Sticky  Rear Lounger/backrest??



## asheborogn

Alright guys, Wanting a rear lounger to mount on my brute to ride my kids around safer. Lets see some pics of what everyone is running...


----------



## JLOWERY

Tried to post but pics aren't working on tapetalk


----------



## asheborogn

Thinking about putting that on my brute...


----------



## Polaris425

Do a forum search for backrest. We had a thread at one time with a bunch in there. I'll see of I can find it tomorrow if y'all can't.


----------



## asheborogn

thanks polaris 425... I will search for that... Thanks again buddy!


----------



## Polaris425

No prob. If you can't find it I'll try to dig it up tomorrow. I'm almost positive it's out there somewhere lol. Lots o pics of backrests and box/seat combo.


----------



## blue beast

heres some...
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=5044&highlight=backrest
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2173&highlight=backrest


----------



## JLOWERY

Here's what I use. You can't beat it for kids and plus all the extra dry storage.









Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## WOLVERINE

Here's mine, the black one! Kimpex flexitrunk on both ours for the kids!


----------



## Brute_O

Here is mine. great for the kids. if i remember right i think it is made by Moose. has a brake light built into it aswell


----------



## Eastexasmudder

^^^ I've got one similar made by quad boss, only put it on when the wife rides and it's not that often, good amount of storage as well.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Polaris425

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=8481&highlight=backrest

There's one thread

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=10314&highlight=backrest

another

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2173&highlight=backrest

here's the one I was thinking about originally i think

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=5044&highlight=backrest


----------



## Polaris425

moved to general section and sticked. now if you see anyone looking for one they can be directed here in the future.


----------



## asheborogn

thanks guys for the info and pics!!


----------



## bruteguy750

I use a moose backrest. I picked it up for about $120.00 shipped. Wife loves it and I feel good knowing I can hammer down and not have to worry about her coming off the back. It's very lightweight and I pressure wash it all the time and it holds up.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

here is my backrest build from some stuff i had laying around the house (except for the cushion and waterproof vinyl material, it only costs ~$20 all together). Welded, cut, and wrapped the seat my self 

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/47-general-tech-audio-info/20723-my-backrest-build.html


----------



## Ole Nasty

What I used to use.
 Homemade ATV backseat / Lowtech ******* - MudInMyBlood Forums


----------

